# Worst Tourist Trap in Every State



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't necessarily agree with this list (especially for WI, right @csb?). Also just recently visited Epcot. But thought it was cool and not really a trap per-se, albeit very expensive.

http://www.thisisinsider.com/us-worst-tourist-traps-overrated-2017-7


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2018)

The Mars Cheese Castle is a GD national treasure and should be treated as such.


----------



## P-E (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been to 9 of them unfortunately.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2018)

GA should be the gold club, but that damn Janet Reno shut that shit down


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 24, 2018)

Hollywood sucks. How could the North Pole be a disappointment though? (assuming you're equipped with enough beaver apparel)


----------



## Voomie (Apr 24, 2018)

The Christmas story house is awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Apr 24, 2018)

Mass should be Plymouth Rock.   Faneuil Hall isn't that bad.


----------



## willsee (Apr 24, 2018)

Of course Kentucky is the Ark Encounter


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 24, 2018)

I’ve only been to 7.  I might agree with Faneuil hall because they just suck you in to buy stuff.  There really not much to see.

lexington battle green is up there too because it’s just a coon grassy area in Lexington center with the minuteman statue on one end


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 24, 2018)

I have only been to seven myself, but Graceland should count double.


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been to a few. As someone previously mentioned I too am confused about the Notth pole being a tourist trap. I don't suspect there are many overpriced gift shops there.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2018)

FL, IN, NC, TX - all wrong.  Especially Blowing Rock.  It's one of the easier to get to and nicest scenic overlooks anywhere in the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2018)

P-E said:


> Mass should be Plymouth Rock.


We just went there last week. Did all three Plimoth Plantation sights.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 25, 2018)

Been to a few. Wall Drug is spot on but Epcot isn't bad. Yes, it is expensive but all Disney is expensive.


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2018)

Wall Drug is the one I agree with the most, even though the entire Black Hills should count as a tourist trap.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 25, 2018)

csb said:


> Wall Drug is the one I agree with the most, even though the entire Black Hills should count as a tourist trap.


And what about "Frontier Prison"? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I don't necessarily agree with this list (especially for WI, right @csb?). Also just recently visited Epcot. But thought it was cool and not really a trap per-se, albeit very expensive.
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/us-worst-tourist-traps-overrated-2017-7


nor do I. There is nothing touristy in NJ


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> And what about "Frontier Prison"? :dunno:


Listen, I don't know what you and the MRS. are into, but that was out of line.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> nor do I. There is nothing touristy in NJ


What about rest stop? Do they count? I've found that rest stops in NJ are a good place to drop a load.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been to 9.  I'd say they're about 50/50 right.  Definitely agree with Waikiki Beach, Faneuil Hall and the Gum Wall, but I enjoyed some of the others.  Mystery Spot was fun, but I was only 9 at the time.  Trying Beverly at the Wold of Coca-Cola is a rite of passage, and Bourbon Street will always = boobs in my mind.

Of all the tourist crap in Vegas, I don't know how they singled out the gondolas.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Been to a few. Wall Drug is spot on but Epcot isn't bad. Yes, it is expensive but all Disney is expensive.


Anyone older than 30 with kids who is stuck taking them to Disney enjoys Epcot way more than the other parks.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 25, 2018)

True about NJ. Atlantic city board walk is just dead. Also true about Bourbon st at new orleans, overrated.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 25, 2018)

Never even heard of the gum wall in WA, but it doesn't surprise me that it exists.  Not sure how it could be a trap given it's off putting name.  Craters of the Moon Idaho is a wonderful landscape. Not sure how it's a trap since there's really very little to do other than look at the landscape. Mall of America is a pretty cool mall, actually. The Alamo is history that should not be forgotten.  WTF?

TLDR; I don't get this list at all.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2018)

I always see the town as the actual tourist trap, i.e. all of Orlando is a tourist trap, Gatlinburg is another example - where all there is is stuff to nickel and dime you to death while you are there?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I always see the town as the actual tourist trap, i.e. all of Orlando is a tourist trap, Gatlinburg is another example - where all there is is stuff to nickel and dime you to death while you are there?


I was just going to say Gatlinburg...


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Never even heard of the gum wall in WA


FFS, I've been to Seattle.  Every wall is a gum wall.  Just like every sidewalk seems to be a pee/poop sidewalk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 26, 2018)

I think it is a stretch to say the Future birthplace of Captain James T. Kirk is a tourist trap.  I've been there,  (my sister in law used to live in Riverside Iowa,) and its just a town.


----------

